# Milia



## talk2mesun (Mar 27, 2007)

dfghgfh


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 27, 2007)

the best thing thats ever helped me is to stop putting stuff under my eye in general. :/ not much help I know


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_the best thing thats ever helped me is to stop putting stuff under my eye in general. :/ not much help I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
see thats the weird part for me, the ones i get on my upper cheeks will go away with time and are usually flat/not so raised so makeup can cover. however, i have this one on the ioutside of my nose, at the bridge, on the side so its near the inner corner of my left eye thats very noticeable and i never put makeup there, its probably the only place on my face that doesnt get any products on it because of the odd location. gah, just my luck ,lol


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 27, 2007)

Heh heh heh... I get them occassionally too, I just didn't know what they were called! what about a facial, and getting them extracted by hand?


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2007)

Your local GP can extract them, especially those inside the orbital arc. Don't do it yourself, and I'd be wary of letting a beautician extract too close to the eye.

Heavy eye creams are a prime culprit when it comes to milia, but they can also be genetic or just a totally random thing. They're not harmful, just irritating.


----------



## ette (Mar 27, 2007)

Usually they are caused by eye creams that are too rich for your skin.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 28, 2007)

Milia are evil. It's basically a pore that doesn't exfoilate properly and gets clogged with stuff. They best way to get rid of them is 1. gently exfoliate 2. see a derm for an extraction and 3. get a script for differin, which speeds up the exfoliation process. I get them all the time, and they suck. The best you can do is get yourself to a derm, but for extractions they usually have to be big enough, so if they aren't the derm will tell you to leave it be and come back.


----------



## alaylam (Apr 8, 2007)

I've heard of people with milia on their cheeks/chin that have had success using the "asprin mask". I don't know how helpful it would be to you though, seeing as yours are around your eye area. I wouldn't want to get aspirin in my eyes!! ouch.


----------



## NikkiHorror (May 26, 2007)

I have a bunch too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I was younger, I used to slather moisturizer all over my face, including under my eyes, and I guess it was just too thick n' rich for the delicate skin under my eyes.  But now the damn things won't go away even though I've been so careful to avoid putting moisturizer under there!  I have a few good eye creams now, but they don't get rid of the little bumps, and I'm wondering if they are making it worse.  

(Milia are little pockets of protein and dead skin that have closed over themselves and become hard as rocks.  As far as I know, those little bumps are trapped under the skin. So, to get them out, you’ll need to have a professional like a dermatologist or aesthetician extract them. You can do it yourself, but I wouldn't suggest it because it can result in scarring.)


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

I just read this as Milka .... I guess I need to go to bed...

MUST ... EAT ... CHOCOLATE ...ZzZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 20, 2007)

Not only do I have them under my eye...but I also get them on my /lips/. Mostly my top one. I'll be watching this thread and hoping someone has some answers, other than having them extracted. It's hard to believe there isn't /some/ kind of product out there for them.


----------



## frocher (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ Alphahydroxy acids will help, but I don't think those would be safe to use around your eye and mouth.  They are great for the milia on the arms.  Perhaps you could speak to your dermatologist, they could prescribe a cream that would be eye and lip safe.


----------



## Dani (Sep 20, 2007)

I had one under my eye from when I was 7 till about when I was 13.
The only reason it went away was..erm..well my ignorant 13 year old self...popped it..and it bled so then i put lemon juice on it (i was 13!! lol) and now it's gone.  Hurt for awhile after that though lol.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **_** 

 
_I just read this as Milka .... I guess I need to go to bed...

MUST ... EAT ... CHOCOLATE ...ZzZzZzZzZzZz_

 
That's funny! I just tried Milka..my parents brought some back from Spain...SOOOO GOOOOODDD! 

Anyway, back to Milia haha...I have them and I hate them. It seems that no matter what I do, they'll come back time and time again. I think for me its genetic or product use but I manage. I get them under my eyes and on my cheeks. My sister used to do accounting/insurance for a Derm in Beverly Hills so I used to go in and they'd work on me. For the bigger ones they would use a lancet and extract them out, on the smaller ones they'd do electro-something to burn it off. Then they'd do a peel or microderm. Painful and I'd look ugly for weeks but they'd all go away for like 6-7 months. She doesn't work for them anymore but I still go in once in a while. To help keep the icky Milias at bay, I do my best to use oil-free, silicone-free products. I exfoliate with an aspirin scrub and follow with an aspirin mask or a sulfur/mint mask. I don't think they'll ever go away permanently for me, but I'm managing and have come to accept it haha.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 20, 2007)

Last night, I tried the now-infamous-on-specktra aspirin mask (8-10 uncoated aspirin in enough water to dissolve them, and then spread it and wait 20 minutes or so). This morning I definitely had LESS milia under my eyes. I was /really/ surprised at how much better it was.  

I'm going to do it once or twice a week and see if they all go away.


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

The aspirin mask has helped to reduce the creation of new milia around my eyes, but it doesn't get rid of the ones I already have. I've extracted a few myself using a disinfected needle but it's an irritating process and wouldn't recommend it on really deep ones or if you scar easily. I know that a dermatologist should be able to extract them professionally, but I just don't have the money for that every time I get some.

Basically it's caused by not enough exfoliation and use of heavy creams, so try to avoid putting cream around the area where you get it, and exfoliate regularly.

I hate them too. They make my makeup uneven around my eyes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2007)

are these raised white bumps? i have one right by my nose sort of so when i wear sunglasses it hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idk what it is though. guess i should see a derm pretty soon.


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok this could be old but I learnt how to do extractions of milia in college...Its really not hard.

Milia is a build up of oil, but your pore isnt big enough for it to get out so it forms into a little ball of oil under the skin.

You cant extract new ones though otherwise it will bleed and hurrrtt so you have to wait a little while for it to soften.

Make sure all your skin is clear..cleansing twice would be gould enough...then exfoiliate. Get a sterilised needle, be carefull though it is not a difficult thing to do..you have to open the pore a little to get the oil ball out so use the needle on top of the milia an then squeeze with a tissue!
...it will come out in the form of a little yellow ball aswel. Its not dangerous atall, people often make a big deal out of it saying not to do it yourself etc but you really can, very easy.


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 

 
_Ok this could be old but I learnt how to do extractions of milia in college...Its really not hard.

Milia is a build up of oil, but your pore isnt big enough for it to get out so it forms into a little ball of oil under the skin.

You cant extract new ones though otherwise it will bleed and hurrrtt so you have to wait a little while for it to soften.

Make sure all your skin is clear..cleansing twice would be gould enough...then exfoiliate. Get a sterilised needle, be carefull though it is not a difficult thing to do..you have to open the pore a little to get the oil ball out so use the needle on top of the milia an then squeeze with a tissue!
...it will come out in the form of a little yellow ball aswel. Its not dangerous atall, people often make a big deal out of it saying not to do it yourself etc but you really can, very easy._

 
That's how I do it on myself, but depending on where the milia is, it can be difficult. I have some right around the eye and I don't think putting a needle anywhere near your eyeball is such a good idea. Also, some of them can be really deep-rooted and hard to extract at all.


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ugh, I still hate mine! I've been to a few pharmacists and all of the people working there have been completely ignorant what I'm even talking about! I describe the problem and then state "milia" and they don't know.

I'm wondering if there is some kind of sloughing cream that can be applied? Sometimes with retin-a? Has anyone effectively used some kind of eye cream that absolutely prevents the creation of new milia spots?

I really can't afford to go to a dermatologist right now, and it would be for pure vanity reasons anyway as mine are small, but they still bother me...


----------



## Tiffany9805 (Dec 1, 2007)

I wonder if steaming the face would help????


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

*Facial Milia*

Is there anyone else who has this??
I've had these bumps underneath my eyes and even on and above my eyelids since I was going through puberty.  My mom introduced me to beauty products at a young age, so I'm convinced that mine are from using too-heavy skincare products on that area of my already sensitive skin.
Has anyone had it treated? I want to go to a derm and have it looked at and see what I can do to get rid of them. 
In case you don't know what Milia is-

Milia in Adults: Condition, Treatment and Pictures - Overview - VisualDxHealth®  this one contains pictures

Milia this is a better explanation of the causes.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Facial Milia*

Sadly I have milia. No cream, scrub, etc. can really get rid of them. I have had the most success by having my derm or esthetician extract them or burn them off. It's painful but the results last longer. I would normally have a chemical peel after they extract them to prevent any scaring that the extractions may cause. Doing this regularly really helped. 

I also made changes to my skincare and makeup selections. I like to use oil-free cleansers that have AHA and BHA. Moisturizers and foundations had to be oil-free, even better if silicone free as well. My HG moisturizer has been Peter Thomas Roth's Oil-Free moisturizer. No oil or silicones. Foundation has been tougher but I have tried mmu such as SilkNaturals but have also gambled with oil-free but not silicone free foundations such as Chanel, Cargo, MAC, etc. You really just gotta find out what makes your skin produce more oils. And definitely stick with lighter eye and face creams. 

There's no way of getting rid of them forever...but the above definitely helped me keep my milia at bay. HTH!


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Facial Milia*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Foundation has been tougher but I have tried mmu such as SilkNaturals but have also gambled with oil-free but not silicone free foundations such as Chanel, Cargo, MAC, etc. You really just gotta find out what makes your skin produce more oils. And definitely stick with lighter eye and face creams. 

There's no way of getting rid of them forever...but the above definitely helped me keep my milia at bay. HTH!_

 
I use BE mineral veil and bisque, do you think mineral makeup is an okay thing to use?


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Facial Milia*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Sadly I have milia. No cream, scrub, etc. can really get rid of them. I have had the most success by having my derm or esthetician extract them or burn them off. It's painful but the results last longer. I would normally have a chemical peel after they extract them to prevent any scaring that the extractions may cause. Doing this regularly really helped. 

I also made changes to my skincare and makeup selections. I like to use oil-free cleansers that have AHA and BHA. Moisturizers and foundations had to be oil-free, even better if silicone free as well. My HG moisturizer has been Peter Thomas Roth's Oil-Free moisturizer. No oil or silicones. Foundation has been tougher but I have tried mmu such as SilkNaturals but have also gambled with oil-free but not silicone free foundations such as Chanel, Cargo, MAC, etc. You really just gotta find out what makes your skin produce more oils. And definitely stick with lighter eye and face creams. 

There's no way of getting rid of them forever...but the above definitely helped me keep my milia at bay. HTH!_

 
I'd love to switch to lighter creams but I get dry skin, and all the oil free creams I have tried don't give me enough lasting moisture. Especially at night I prefer heavier creams so my skin gets hydrated while I sleep. 

I hate my milia, I want to get mine extracted but I have so many tiny bumps and they are not really that big so the extraction would be harder. It's really hard to find a permanent solution. I think genetics plays a big role as well, as what I've read up on the subject online, because my father has the same problem.

Exfoliating the area regular helps as well.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Facial Milia*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candlesxvi* 

 
_I use BE mineral veil and bisque, do you think mineral makeup is an okay thing to use?_

 
I think mineral makeup is probably better but it also just depends on how your skin reacts to it. I tried BE and my skin didn't like it very much...it actually made me feel oilier and gave me a few breakouts and small milias on my cheeks. I think it's the whole buffing the powders into my pores which clogs them and makes them unhappy. SilkNaturals worked a lil better for me and applying with my 187 helped too. The coverage was lighter but I didn't break out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Exfoliating the area regular helps as well._

 
Exfoliating 2-3x a week with a gentle scrub definitely helps but it isn't ever  enough to get to the layer of skin where my milia's live. Nowadays I've just learned to live with the smaller more transparent ones, but the ones that are bigger/whiter I get extracted. They'll never go away but you just gotta make do.


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 13, 2008)

I've gotten them on my eyes and mouth, however this was before I actually knew what they were and I extracted them myself. Thankfully it didn't scar!


----------



## karane (Dec 18, 2008)

Sar said:


> Ok this could be old but I learnt how to do extractions of milia in college...Its really not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oasis77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am new to this forum. I actually found a way that will get rid of milia under the eye area, which has been bugging me forever! I mean when the skin under your eyes has a bunch of clustered bumps, your makeup looks crappy..well at least mine does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I basically had a prescription of benzoyl peroxide (BP) ointment for treating acne breakouts. Although you are not supposed to get the BP under the delicate eye area, I had accidentally spread it close to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then my under eye dried out in a few days, and I had trouble applying concealer there, no matter how much I moisturized the area. Then a few days later it began to sting, got red and really irritated...not a pretty sight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My family kept asking me what in the world happened to me?! I told them (as well as my doctor) and they got upset with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later, I figured A&D ointment would calm down the irritation and it did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took about a couple weeks and my under eye area started to look good and feel smoother, AND surprisingly... NO MORE MILIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So basically, the milia had dried up and shriveled off, and all I was left with was smooth skin. Now, I don't recommend this be done because the eyes and the skin underneath is so sensitive and delicate, but if you ask your dermatologist first, are careful and don't mind having your under eye skin looking all dried out, flaky, irritated, and red for a couple weeks, then it may work for you too. I am actually planning to do this again so i can get my other under eye area to be rid of milia too, I just need to make sure that I don't have any special occasions, job interviews etc to attend in the meantime!
  Good Luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P.S. These emoticons are such a riot!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

Personally, I just go and have them extracted.  Yes, it hurts, but the results are immediate and within 24hrs I'm good to wear make-up again and my skin is back to being nice and smooth.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

oasis77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to Specktra!


----------

